# Ameriglo agent night sight 3 dot proglo set



## Pk58 (Jul 3, 2019)

Starting to think I shouldn’t have ordered these. If you have these are they any good during the day. I’m shooting IPSC have I made a mistake?


----------



## LibsSuckMyGlock19M (Nov 5, 2020)

Pk58 said:


> Starting to think I shouldn't have ordered these. If you have these are they any good during the day. I'm shooting IPSC have I made a mistake?


The Agents come factory on the 19M and I have one. I absolutely LOVE these AmGlos! They are super bright, true out the box and look great!!! Plus, it's what the FBI uses, so they've gotta be good right? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

